# Prevent Hind leg degeneration?



## Frodowisebrandytook (Mar 26, 2011)

I have a 27 month old neutered tan hooded fancy named Megatron. I adopted him from the SPCA, I believe he and his siblings were the product of an unplanned pet store litter.

His two brothers past away in April from Zymbal gland tumors but he is still going strong. Now that he is alone he has been getting gobs of attention and is loving his daily romps on the rat sofa. 

I have noticed lately that he still runs around happily, but he seems to be getting a bit stiff in the back end. He does not have difficulty walking or running, but he appears to 'waddle' more than he used to. His weight is good and he seems perfectly healthy otherwise.

I am guessing that he might be getting a touch of hind leg degeneration. I have dealt with it before and though he is no where near being paralyzed or even inconvenienced by it, I know that it can get bad as it progresses.

My question is: Is there any way to prevent full-on degeneration before it happens? I have heard that massaging the back legs can help, but I did not want to try it before I got more information about it. Does it help? If so, is there a particular way of doing it?

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## TobyRat (May 24, 2011)

Hind leg degeneration is neurological and unfortunately, there is no real way to prevent it. Most rats still have high-quality lives with just supportive care, such as a single level cage with easy access to food and water.

Arthritis may be a possibility for your boy as well. Certain anti-inflammatory medications can be given to arthritic rats, but need to be prescribed and monitored by a veterinarian.


----------



## wheeljack (Mar 17, 2011)

There is more than one thing that causes HED so there are some things you can do to mitigate the symptoms but not stop it totally.
If the issues is caused by a narrowing of the vertebrae, pain meds are really all you can do
If it's caused by spinal swelling, NSAID's are your friends
If it's degenerative arthritis, I've had good luck with gentle range of motion exercises and supplementing with glucosomine and or prescription pain meds. The glucosomine works best if you give it to them before any symptoms appear so I start all my boys on it at 18months and I can say it does seem to slow down HED when it's caused by arthritis.


----------



## Frodowisebrandytook (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for the Ideas! I am going to watch him carefully and decide when I see more evidence of degeneration or arthritis.

One more thing about Megatron; he might be loosing some weight. My husband does not see it, so if he is, it is very slight. He has always been a bit on the tubby side, so loosing a little fat is nothing to be worried about. I am just concerned about him loosing too much, particularly at his age.

Is there a particular diet I should be feeding for geriatric rats? Right now he is on Mazuri blocks and fresh fruits and veggies in the AM. He also gets a blob of ferretvite in the evenings.

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

You can give him protiens, like egg, and ensure if he really starts to drop it.

I'm trying to get a protien and healthy crap regime going for Romeo. He's a skinny, geriatric old manrat.


----------



## Frodowisebrandytook (Mar 26, 2011)

Great! Thanks Kinsey! I keep a bowl of hard boiled eggs in the fridge as a snack for myself; it will be nice to be able to share!

Hope all is well with Romeo. He has such a great mom, he is very lucky to have you, especially now as he enters his later life!


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Watch how much your younger rats get, but the older ones I just sort of spoil and try to keep the weight on and illness away.

Romeo's doing very well, his breathing sounds almost normal again (not even the slightest noise!) and I finally got all the meds down him without them dribbling down his chin. He's a bit thin, and sagging, and the vet was concerned about his hair being so thin (until I pointed out he was rex), but he's okay for being old.

And thank you, I try to keep everyone as healthy as I can. Romeo's a very special little man and he will hopefully have a lot longer with me yet. I havn't seen any HED yet, and he keeps himself very clean. He's alert and likes to sleep in the hammock and tube, I'm sure they feel good for his back and muscles, and although he's slowed down on the jumping to the door to greet me, he still loves his out of cage time and snuggling.

It's so hard to believe he would have been munched by a snake if I hadn't gotten him.


----------

